# key largo cobia rods



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

I bought an 8' key largo cobia/king special at the outcast sale. I wanted to put 50 lb braid on the reel, but the rod says its rated for 20-30 lb. Has anyone put bigger than 30 on this rod and did the rod hold up? I don't want to break the rod but it seems like a peir cobia needs a little more heat than 30 lb can dish out? Any and all comments apreciated


----------



## Bub (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah it should be fine. Most of those 8'ers are pretty stout.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

You'd have to have 30lbs of pull before rod failure should occur when the blank is flexed. Stay away from high sticking rod, and fish no more than 20-25lbs of drag and the rod should be okay. Just using 50lbs for line test would mean the rod flexed should fail after 30lbs before line would around 50lbs. If your concerned of being spooled and breaking rod trying to muscle fish, just put a short piece of 30lbs line on reel and splice this to 50lbs and spool it on reel. This way line will pop before rod breaks. Is an idea.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I have that rod with a daiwa spinning reel with over 20 pounds of drag spooled with 80 pound braid and I have not had any problems


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

You should be fine, Key Largo rods are pretty much indestructible


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

50lb braid breaks at around 34lbs of pressure. You are not going to have your drag set at near that amount so you should be fine.


----------

